

Show HN: Kala – Modern Job Scheduler Written in Go - ajvb
https://github.com/ajvb/kala
Kala is a simplistic, modern, and performant job scheduler written in Go. It lives in a single binary and does not have any dependencies.<p>Kala was inspired by Chronos ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mesos&#x2F;chronos ), developed by Airbnb, but the need for a Chronos for the rest of us. Chronos is built on top of Mesos, and is fault tolerant and distributed by design. These are two features which Kala does not have, as it was built for smaller deployments.<p>It has a simple JSON over HTTP API, so it is language agnostic. It has a Web UI, Job Stats, Configurable Retries, uses ISO 8601 Date and Interval notation, Dependant Jobs, and is Persistent (using BoltDB).<p><i>Any feedback would be much appreciated!</i>
======
sprobertson
Props for making it a RESTful API instead of some custom wire format!

~~~
ajvb
Thank you! Wanted it to actually be "easy" to interact with.

